# Hand car wash places



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok i knew i should never have gone but its cold and i really could not be bothered to do it myself.

As i pulled in to the cleaning bay there is a gully in the concrete for the water to run away and i didnt know that my front wheel had gone into it until i went forward and kerbed my rim. :x :x So my £6 car wash has cost me a refurb, nice. I was gonna do it next year anyway so not all bad.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

ARRRRRGH!! I've done the same in one of those stupid car parks with the high kerbs and narrow chicanes to the barriers :roll:

With a hand wash you're lucky if you don't need a respray too :wink:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Cant believe you'd let a random wash your car


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I know mate, especially as I have spent £600 this year on a detailer to do it.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

They're bad news but I don't see how it's their fault you kerbed it


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't such drainage channels normally have a grating on top of them rather than just being wide open?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

badyaker said:


> They're bad news but I don't see how it's their fault you kerbed it


Its not there fault as such no, ok they could have told me i was in the gully instead of calling me forward but no not blaming them.


----------

